# Do you have a current backup of your servers?



## peterw (Jun 24, 2013)

Simple question. I want to see how many people do not have backups for their servers because their hoster does weekly backups.


----------



## Steve (Jun 24, 2013)

I don't trust hosts for keeping reliable backups so I always keep my own


----------



## D. Strout (Jun 24, 2013)

I didn't vote because my answer is "kind of". The important ones are mostly backed up, though a lot of them have constantly changing data so it's hard to constantly keep up to date. I know I should set up a backup system and automate it, but I'm very lazy and I figure what I have is "good enough".  :unsure:

400th post!


----------



## mikho (Jun 24, 2013)

Daily mysql backups, files copied when changed/added.


----------



## peterw (Jun 24, 2013)

Dialy mysqldump and rsync to my storage vps and weekly rsync of storage vps to my local pc.


----------



## KuJoe (Jun 24, 2013)

If I cannot physically hold my data in my hands, no matter what time of day it is, then the data is worth losing. My important data is synced to 5 different states as soon as a single byte changes.

If I change a file on my netbook, it gets synced to my home NAS and then replicated to 2 dedicated servers, 2 VPSes, and my CrashPlan account (with versioned backups).


----------



## wdq (Jun 24, 2013)

All of my VPSs are synced to a backup VPS hourly. The backup VPS takes a daily snapshot of all of the hourly backups. The backup VPS then syncs to a server I have at home on a weekly basis.


----------



## WelltodoInformalCattle (Jun 24, 2013)

Unfortunately not, it's something else that I have to add to my long list of things I ought to do.


----------



## sv01 (Jun 24, 2013)

sure, every 1 hours, and for my coding project, auto backup to 3 git server and 1 vps backup


----------



## MCH-Phil (Jun 24, 2013)

I backup everything daily.  When I say everything I mean everything.  Personal and Business related.  Home PC's to NS.  Everything is consolidated on 1 VPS and then distributed to another server as well as to my home PC.  I've been thinking about adding another leg of the backup but it would just be to increase redundancy.


----------



## Magiobiwan (Jun 24, 2013)

I backup my IRCd configs (which I could recreate in an emergency), and my Anope DBs and config to each of my servers (which has the added benefit of making it really easy to switch services to a different server of I need to). I also back up my M C server to all my VPSes (except the 30GB of dynmap tiles) and I backup my important docs to my Dropbox, which also syncs to my servers. I could increase my backup level even more, but I don't have anything SO IMPORTANT that if I lost it I'd be fscked.


----------



## BK_ (Jun 24, 2013)

Daily site backups on my cPanel server.


Misc configuration for my other boxes, anywhere from 5 min to hourly to weekly backups.


And then there's my unimportant stuff. I live on the edge and don't back it up


----------



## BK_ (Jun 24, 2013)

Double post, delete.


----------



## drmike (Jun 24, 2013)

> Dialy mysqldump and rsync to my storage vps and weekly rsync of storage vps to my local pc.



That's what I do with my baby sized projects.  My large projects are far too big to ever try such a thing.

I definitely need to add more backups though.  At least three for redundancy sake.


----------



## peterw (Jun 25, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> My large projects are far too big to ever try such a thing.


What do you mean? To much data? To big files?


----------



## drmike (Jun 25, 2013)

peterw said:


> What do you mean? To much data? To big files?


 

Yeah, too many MySQL rows in some tables.  Overall too big of a data set.

Have several multi-gigabyte sized tables.  

Still working on something sane to divide up my data and isolate the semi-static large data from the logging in nature tables that swell up.  Basically creating new databases and prioritizing different back up ideas based on the database characteristics (size, number of rows, etc.).

Self inflicted cleanup that should have been done eons ago.


----------

